# 2011 Ford Fiesta hard time pumping gas



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

When i try and put gas in my Fiesta the pump shouts off quick takes a long time to get gas in car? Tried other pumps and does the same .Please help.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Try pumping at a slow rate?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

There are a couple reasons this could be happening. Sometimes it can be a pump nozzle or the angle it's set in the filler neck, but happening at multiple stations it's probably your car.

- Air is not being allowed to escape from the tank. Normally, the air travels through a separate hose (connected to the filler tube) to an evap canister where the fumes are deposited into activated charcoal prior to release. This tube can be blocked or the canister is not purging. Oftentimes, "topping off" the tank will eventually lead to this when gas goes down this tube. 

- Some Fords have anti-siphon caps, I have read about problems there with Edges, but unfamiliar with Fiestas.

Google "_year_ Fiesta pumping gas problems" and surely you'll get some hits to decide if you need to go to a shop. There are some websites dedicated to Fiesta STs.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Is the check engine light on?

This video explains the most common reason for your problem.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Vent valves are usually the problem. I have had the valve at the end of the fill hose attached to the tank screw up. On some vehicles there is a spring loaded flap there, or a spring loaded ball there to keep the fuel from going up hose on hard take off or a steep incline. Basically a roll over valve. They get stuck and won't let fuel enter the tank. I inform the customer that Tank/valve needs to be changed. They always go with "Is there something else you can do? I don't want to put that much money into it" I say "Yeah. I cant knock the valve into tank but you need to sign a waiver so if you get into an accident and fire erupts because the valve isn't there, I'm not liable." 9 times out of 10 they repair the vehicle.:vs_cool:


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good answer Brain


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's what i did for this car. I took off the hose at the Evap canister (Pic 1) and was able to blow air through the Vent valve (pic 3) with my mouth so i figure that the valve is open and working, So i Blew air with compressor through the Canister and Now i am able to put Gas in the car? Question ? Do you think this is a permanent fix or it will do it again? And since the Vent Valve seems to be working ,is it the Canister then?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I would replace the canister if it happens again, but not before unless I smelled gas.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Vent valves get dirty as they are usually toward the rear of vehicle but not always. You probably blew the dust/dirt out of the valve and/or canister. If it happens again, replace both.:vs_cool:


----------



## Markplow (Apr 16, 2021)

lemley98 said:


> When i try and put gas in my Fiesta the pump shouts off quick takes a long time to get gas in car? Tried other pumps and does the same .Please help.


Maybe this is already solved, but I thought I'd add my experience for prosperity. Our nanny had the same issue with her 2011 Fiesta. The dealer refused to look at it several times and just kept giving her the run around. I pulled the lines off from the charcoal canister to the purge valve, and up to the vent by the filler neck. I could blow through the purge valve with the key off so that seemed to not be the problem. I could not blow through either line going to and from the purge valve. Each of these lines has an inline "filter" in it that I found to be plugged up. I could see light through both filters, but I could not blow through either one. My experience with the fine mesh (in other applications) in these filters is that if it ever gets wet it plugs up and won't dry out. Therefore I removed these two "filters" and just plumbed it back up without them by cutting off the ends that were formed onto the filters. Now it fills with fuel just fine. I left the filter on the end of the line up by the filler neck to avoid drawing in dirty air or water, but I cannot figure out why these two other filters are critical. I guess they protect the purge valve under some scenario when you get fuel or water or something in these lines. It seems you can only buy the whole assembly (tubes, purge valve, etc.) to replace these. This setup is $180 so I figured I'd try it without the filters. If it ends up wiping our the purge valve I'm no worse off. It it doesn't she saves $180. I did tell her to be careful topping the tank off too much to avoid the risk of filling these tubes and the canister with fuel. This car is probably not going to be too much longer for this earth anyway..... Hopefully this helps someone else save a few bucks.


----------

